# Automatik Ablauf obwohl die Anlage "AUS" ist???



## Marco77 (14 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns ist vor ein paar Monaten eine Anlage (Palettenförderer EG --> OG) aufgestellt worden.
Bin da zu einer Störung gerufen worden (Zeitfehler).

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Anlage nach "Störung Quittieren" wieder versucht hat eine Palette eizufördern (war aber keine da, deshalb die Störung ) obwohl die Anlage "Aus" war.

"Aus" bedeutet im OP war der Automatik Betrieb ausgewählt, der Leuchtdruchtaster an Pult mit der Beschriftung "Anlage ein" hat nicht geleuchtet. 

Das seltsame war, das ich die Anlage erst in Handbetrieb schalten konnte nachdem ich "Anlage ein" gedückt habe.


Gibt es da Normen oder Vorschriften wie sowas zu funktionieren hat?
Ich halte es so wie es jetzt ist für ziemlich gefährlich, denn da wo die Paletten reinpassen, passt auch locker ein Instandhalter rein.
Wenn der dann im glauben die Anlage ist AUS da irgend einen Schalter betätigt wird er "eingefördert".

Ich möchte das evtl. reklamieren und würde gerne eure Meinungen oder irgendwelche Normen/Vorschriften kennen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Rudi (14 Januar 2012)

Ich hoffe mal Du verwechselst nicht Automatik-Aus mit Not-Aus.


----------



## Deltal (15 Januar 2012)

Dei Frage ist halt was unter "Anlage Ein" zu verstehen ist, denn genormt ist dieses Bezeichnung nicht. 

Eine wichtige Funktion in diesem Zusammenhang ist jedoch der Anlauf nach auslösen einer Sicherheitsfunktion. Bedeutet wenn du z.B. den Not-Halt Schalter gedrückt hast, dann darf die Anlage nicht automatisch wieder Anlaufen, wenn du den Schalter herrausziehst. Auch darf der Reset Taster den Automatikbetrieb nicht starten.

Wenn die Anlage also durch einen Not-Halt stillgesetzt worden ist, und nach dem Ziehen des Not-Halt und drücken des "Anlage ein" Tasters eine Bewegung gestartet wird, ist das nicht so zulässig. 
Entweder muss die Anlage auf "Handbetreib" gestellt werden wenn der NH auslöst, oder es muss einen seperaten Not-Halt Rücksetzen Taster geben.

Die drei Schnitte:
Not-Halt ziehen -> Zurücksetzen -> Automatik einschalten -> Bewegung startet
müssen immer eingehalten werden.


Außerdem darf man natürlich die Maschine nicht betreten ohne einen Hauptschalter auszuschalten o.Ä. Das wird warscheinlich auch so in der Bedienungsaleitung für diese Maschine stehen. Der Betreiber der Maschine ist dafür verantwortlich, dass diese Vorschriften aus der BA eingehalten werden. Ist das jedoch nicht in der BA angegeben oder ist gar kein Hauptschalter vorhanden, dann sollte der Lieferant das korrigieren.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Normen hin oder her --> m. M. nach darf sowas nicht sein und der Programmierer hat damals geschlampert


MfG


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2012)

Ich kenne die Normenlage durchaus, aber wenn ich den Not-Halt quittiere, dann muss ich mir
imho darüber im klaren sein, das potentiell "Gefahr" von der Anlage ausgeht,
und wenns durch einen defekten SPS-Ausgang ist.

Also wenn nach einer Störung der Not-Halt quittiert wird, und es ist noch wer im Gefahrenbereich, dann darf der Typ da schlicht nicht stehen,
deswegen muss der Gefahrenbereich vom Quittiertaster aus auch eingesehen werden können.

Das man jetzt formal noch wieder in irgend einer Form einen Startknopf zum wiederaufnehmen des Automatik-Betriebs drücken muss, bleibt davon aber natürlich unberührt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rudi (15 Januar 2012)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Normen hin oder her --> m. M. nach darf sowas nicht sein und der Programmierer hat damals geschlampert
> 
> ...



Auf was konkret bezieht sich Deine Aussage ?


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wenn die Anlage am Panel auf "Aus" steht, dann geht wohl jeder davon aus, dass sich da nix bewegt (Defekte natürlich ausgenommen).

Dass man da nicht reingreift oder sowas versteht sich auch von selbst.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn du den Errichter der Anlage fragst, was "Aus" bedeutet, dann kommt als Antwort, dass eben alles ausgeschalten ist und keine Bewegung erfolgt.
Wenn du dann nachfragst, warum das eben doch soundso ist, kommt entweder ein rausgewinde mit irgendwelchen Normen, oder er hat die "Eier", dass er zugibt, damals geschlampert zu haben


MfG


----------



## Rudi (15 Januar 2012)

Also ich kenne das aus meiner früheren Tätigkeit so:
Automatik aus --> Anlage fährt komllett noch bis in die Ausgangsstellung und bleibt dann stehen (alledings bei und hat dann die Lampe Automatik oder Auromatik aus noch geblinkt).
Für Gefahrensituationen gibt es den NOT-AUS.
Instandhalter und Bediener sollten verantwortungsvoll ausgewählt werden und eingewiesen.
Heutzutage nimmt man leider jeden Ziegenhirten von der Straße und stellt Ihn an komplexe Anlagen. Wenn dann was passiert ist auch noch der Errichter verantwortlich !:twisted:


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Januar 2012)

Es wurde ja auch schon auf die Betriebsanleitung verwiesen.
Mal dort hineinsehen, ob es so etwas wie die Erklärung der verschiedenen Betriebszustände der Anlage gibt.

"Logisch betrachtet" würde ich auch nicht erwarten, dass sich noch etwas bewegt, wenn die "Anlage aus" ist. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies so gewollt war. Vielleicht leigt ja auch ein technischer Defekt vor oder es wurden Veränderungen an der Anlage vorgenommen. Wahrscheinlich ist auch ein Fehler, der bei der Inebtriebnahme nicht aufgedeckt wurde.

Was den Aspekt der Sicherheit der Anlage angeht, sehe ich das wie die Vorredner. In der Regel wird bei "Anlage Aus" "irgendwas" abgeschaltet, ohne dies sicherheitsgerichtet zu prüfen (Testkanal etc.). Das würde mir nicht genügen, um in den Gefahrenbereich der Anlage zu gehen / greifen.
Die Sicherheitsfunktion "Not-Aus" sollte zum Stillsetzen der Anlage im NOT-Fall dienen. "Tür auf" sollte die Funktion erfüllen, dass kein unerwarteter Anlauf etc. stattfindet, wenn man KURZ zur Behebung von Störungen o.ä. in den Sicherheitsbereich der Maschine muss.
Für alles andere sollte die Anlage immer vom Netz getrennt werden. (Hauptschalter aus, Stecker ziehen, etc.)


----------



## Tigerente1974 (15 Januar 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Heutzutage nimmt man leider jeden Ziegenhirten von  der Straße und stellt Ihn an komplexe Anlagen. Wenn dann was passiert  ist auch noch der Errichter verantwortlich !:twisted:


Ich  habe auch sehr häufig damit zu kämpfen, dass die Bediener oft einfach  an die Anlage gestellt werden ohne so etwas wie eine Schulung  durchzuführen.

Wenn man ein schlüssiges Sicherheitskonzept hat, eine qualifizierte Schulung durchführt und in der Betriebsanleitung ausreichend darauf hinweist, dass

a) nur geschultes Personal die Anlage bedienen darf
b) von der Anlage Restgefahren ausgehen, die durch die Sicherheitseinrichtungen ... gemindert wurden
c) ein bestimmtes Verhalten vor der Quittierung notwendig ist (Einsehen in den Sicherheitsbereich, etc.)

dann liegt die Verantwortung nicht beim Hersteller sondern beim Betreiber.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo,


Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch schon auf die Betriebsanleitung verwiesen.
> Mal dort hineinsehen, ob es so etwas wie die Erklärung der verschiedenen Betriebszustände der Anlage gibt.
> 
> "Logisch betrachtet" würde ich auch nicht erwarten, dass sich noch etwas bewegt, wenn die "Anlage aus" ist. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass dies so gewollt war. Vielleicht leigt ja auch ein technischer Defekt vor oder es wurden Veränderungen an der Anlage vorgenommen. Wahrscheinlich ist auch ein Fehler, der bei der Inebtriebnahme nicht aufgedeckt wurde.
> ...


*ACK*

MfG


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2012)

Marco77 schrieb:


> Ich halte es so wie es jetzt ist für ziemlich gefährlich, denn da wo die Paletten reinpassen, passt auch locker ein Instandhalter rein.
> Wenn der dann im glauben die Anlage ist AUS da irgend einen Schalter betätigt wird er "eingefördert".
> 
> Ich möchte das evtl. reklamieren und würde gerne eure Meinungen oder irgendwelche Normen/Vorschriften kennen.
> ...



Hallo,

gibt es irgendwelche technischen Schutzmaßnahmen, z.B. Lichtgitter mit Muting o.ä.?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Marco77 (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da hab ich ja was losgetreten...

Also:

@Thommi: An dem Aufsetzplatz für die Paletten gibt es kein Lichtgitter oder Ähnliches. (Nur so nen "Vorhang" am Rand aus rotem Kunststoff und natürlich das obligatorische Hinweisschild mit der durchgestrichenen Hand).

Noch mal zur verdeutlichung:

Die Anlage wurde nicht mit Not-Halt stillgesetzt, sondern durch ne Störung.
Wie es dazu kam das der "Anlage ein" Leuchtmelder aus war, weiss ich nicht. Da ich nicht weiss was der "Ziegenhirte" (bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber auch bei uns wird an Schulungen leider gespart) vor meinem eintreffen an der Anlage gemacht hat.

Als ich eintraf folgendes Zenario vorgefunden:
1: "Anlage ein" leuchten nicht (Not-Aus nicht betätigt) OP Panel zeigt "Automatik Betrieb"
2: "Laufzeitfehler" wird gemeldet (OP und Störungs Lampe am BF)
3: Nach betätigung von "Störung löschen" ist der Kettenförderer der gestört war wieder angelaufen (bis Zeitfehler erneut gemeldet wird)

Muß gestehen das ich nicht im Programm und oder Im Schaltplan geschaut habe was "Anlage" ein" bzw. "Anlage aus" für eine Funktion hat.

Mir ist auch klar das man die Anlage abschalten sollte wenn man rein will, allerdings habe viele "Hemmungen" den Not-Aus oder den Hauptschalter zu benutzen wenn da doch ein Knopf "Anlage aus" ist.

Vorallem da an der Anlage keine Schutztür ist die geöffnet werden könnte denke ich das "aus" auch aus bedeuten sollte.
Sonst könnte man die Knöpfe AUS und EIN auch weglassen. (Und jeder weiss das er anders Sicherstellen muß das aus ist 
(Not-Aus oder Hauptschalter).

Bis hierher vielen Dank, ich freue mich auf weitere Antworten.
Wenn Zeit ist schau ich morgen mal ins Programm und lasse euch dann an meinen Erkenntnissen teilhaben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Deltal (15 Januar 2012)

Nur für das "Anlage aus" auch ausreichen würde, dass z.B. Programmbausteine nicht mehr abgearbeitet werden. Wie gesagt das kann alles sein. Wogegen Not-Halt oder auch der gelb rote Hauptschalter definiert die Anlage stillsetzen müssen!
Solange halt diese Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht ausgelöst worden sind, darf die Anlage jederzeit anlaufen! Nur von der Lampe kannst du das nicht abhängig machen, die kann ja auch defekt sein.
Es ist sicherlich programmiertechnisch unsauber wenn nach einer Störung oder "Anlage aus" die Automatik eingeschaltet bleibt. Aber ein Fehler ist das nicht.

Ihr solltet euch die BA der Anlage nochmal durchlesen, dort müsste beschrieben sein, was zu tun ist wenn man in den Maschinenbreich eintreten will.
Ohne Kentniss der Anlage kann man nur davon ausgehen, dass der Hersteller der Anlage sich nach den Normen gerichtet hat und von der Maschine so "wenig Gefahren" ausgehen, dass es keiner besonderen Abschrankung o.Ä. Bedarf.


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2012)

Also, der Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie sagt, daß Stellteile unbedenklich 
zu betätigen sein müssen, also ohne Überlegung, was passiert.

Wenn nur "Störung Quit" am Taster steht, darf die Maschine nicht dadurch
starten.

Zum Thema "Lichtgitter" kann man sagen, daß, sobald Gefährdungen vorliegen,
trennende oder nicht-trennende Schutzeinrichtungen vorgesehen werden müssen.
Ein NOT-HALT ist keine Schutzeinrichtung in diesem Sinne!
Art und Umfang ist, wie hier schon oft geschrieben, von der Risikobeurteilung
abhängig.
Einen Senkrechtförderer, der mehrere Stockwerke verbindet, und wo ein Mensch
reinpasst, ohne Schutzeinrichtung zu betreiben, finde ich, von meinem Standort
aus gesehen, mutig.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Rudi (15 Januar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also, der Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie sagt, daß Stellteile unbedenklich
> zu betätigen sein müssen, also ohne Überlegung, was passiert.
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi



So kennt man den Deutschen Gesetzgeber. Ob die "Maschinenrichtlinie" auch für Autos gilt ? Aber das sind warscheinlich keine Maschinen


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2012)

Tommi schrieb:


> Also, der Anhang 1 der Maschinenrichtlinie sagt, daß Stellteile unbedenklich
> zu betätigen sein müssen, also ohne Überlegung, was passiert.
> 
> Wenn nur "Störung Quit" am Taster steht, darf die Maschine nicht dadurch
> starten.



Im Prinzip steht im selben Anhang unter 1.2.3 aber auch, das auch jede andere Einrichtung
zum Wiederingangsetzen verwendet werden darf, sofern keine Gefährdungssituation entsteht.
Dieser Satz schließt imho das absichtliche betätigen des Störung Quitt Tasters mit ein,
insbesondere bei leichten Störungen wie "Laufzeitfehler".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (15 Januar 2012)

@ Rudi: Ne, Autos sind keine Maschinen und die Maschinenrichtlinie ist kein deutsches Recht 

@MSB: das stimmt, aber dann würde ich "Störung Quit und Start" an den Taster schreiben.
Auf jeden Fall muss es eindeutig sein, spätestens nach der Einweisung.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Rudi (15 Januar 2012)

@Tommi: Bezieht sich die Aussage "Maschinenrichtlinie ist kein deutsches Recht" mehr auf "deutsches" oder mehr auf "Recht" ?
Wobei ich Deine Aussage nicht anzweifeln will.


----------



## Deltal (15 Januar 2012)

Das sind halt europäische Normen. (EG)

Ich finde die Anlage wie beschrieben auch "mutig". Ist denn da ein CE-Sticker für die gesammt Maschine drauf? Oder gab es nur eine Einbauerklärung?


----------



## Safety (15 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
also die MRL 2006/42/EG ist eine Europäische Richtlinie die im deutschen Recht umgesetzt werden muss bzw. ist und zwar im ProdSG und hier in der Maschinenverordnung  9. ProdSV.
Also ist die MRL auch im deutschen Recht verankert.
Zum  Thema, die EN ISO 12100 forderte eine Analyse der Start und Stopps einer Maschine.
Und dieses Startverhalten scheint nicht wirklich durchdacht zu sein.
Scheint aber nicht nur dieses Startverhalten ein Problem zu sein.


----------

